# iPhone video downloader



## Riaz (18/4/15)

Howsit ipeeps

Looking for a video downloader app that will allow me to transfer the downloaded vid to my pc.

The one i had stopped working after updating to the new iOS.

Any suggestions?


----------



## VapeSnow (18/4/15)

Jailbreak lol


----------



## andro (18/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Jailbreak lol


can u jailbreak the new ios? what can i use ?


----------



## VapeSnow (18/4/15)

andro said:


> can u jailbreak the new ios? what can i use ?


Ill have a look quick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (18/4/15)

Okay no i see they still working on the 8.3 jailbreak but should be released in a couple of weeks.


----------



## VapeSnow (18/4/15)

Thr jailbreak you need to download that time is going to be called the PP Jailbreak

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (18/4/15)

So how does this jail break thing work ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (18/4/15)

Riaz said:


> So how does this jail break thing work ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It opens up backdoors so that you can tweak the phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/4/15)

Riaz said:


> So how does this jail break thing work ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Riaz, i am not too familiar with this, but before you jailbreak your iphone just check it out carefully beforehand. Maybe someone else with more knowledge on this can summarise the pros and cons.


----------



## Riaz (18/4/15)

Silver said:


> @Riaz, i am not too familiar with this, but before you jailbreak your iphone just check it out carefully beforehand. Maybe someone else with more knowledge on this can summarise the pros and cons.


Will do @Silver

I'm sure one of the fundis will respond shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (20/4/15)

Hey @Riaz 
Here's a link for the pro's and cons of jailbreaking. I think they sum it up quite well.
http://www.iospop.com/pros-cons-jailbreak-iphone-ipad/

I've had three iphones and personally would not be able to use it if it weren't jailbroken. Mainly because of the tweaks you can bring to the user interface.

I've also downloaded an app for my PC called iExplorer to transfer files, I see that's what you're looking for. I think it works on non jailbroken devices aswell. Its relatively easy to use. Hope you come right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (20/4/15)

So how does one do the jailbreak?

From what ive read in the link that @skola posted, once the phone is jailbroken, you cannot update to the newer versions of iOS- this doesnt really bother me.

What is the process involved to restore the iphone to original state? The link says its not an easy task- so how not easy are we talking?


----------



## skola (20/4/15)

What version of iOS are you currently on? 

It's not that difficult to restore to the original iOS anymore. Basically a similar method to jail breaking the device. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (20/4/15)

skola said:


> What version of iOS are you currently on?
> 
> It's not that difficult to restore to the original iOS anymore. Basically a similar method to jail breaking the device.
> 
> ...


Im running the latest one

8.3


----------



## skola (20/4/15)

I may be mistaken but there is no jailbreak as yet for the latest ios version. 

Here is a link on the jailbreak method. This is for ios 8.1.X so please don't jailbreak your phone using this method.
http://theunlockr.com/2014/11/29/video-how-to-jailbreak-ios-8-1-1-taig-method/


----------

